# DTD und XML lassen sich nicht verknüpfen



## Strim (12. Jan 2014)

Hi

habe hier ein DTD-File und ein XML-file:

movies.dtd

```
<!DOCTYPE movies [
<!ELEMENT movies (movie+)>
<!ELEMENT movie (rating, name)>
<!ELEMENT rating (#PCDATA)>
<!ELEMENT name (#PCDATA)>
]>
```

movie.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE movies System "movies.dtd">
<movies>
	<movie>
		<rating>5</rating>
		<name>PerryHotter</name>
	</movie>
</movies>
```


Jetzt will ich die Dateien verknüpfen und das XML-File mit dem DTD-File validaten.
Allerdings bringt er mir im XML-File ganz oben einen Fehler wenn ich Validate drücke mit "The document type declaration for root-element type "movies" must end with '>'."
Was mache ich falsch?

Mfg,
Tim


----------



## turtle (12. Jan 2014)

Ich traue deinen Dateien nicht.
DTD-Datei

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!ELEMENT movies (movie+)>
<!ELEMENT movie (rating, name)>
<!ELEMENT rating (#PCDATA)>
<!ELEMENT name (#PCDATA)>
```

XML-Datei
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE movies PUBLIC "movies.dtd" "movies.dtd">
<movies>
    <movie>
        <rating>5</rating>
        <name>PerryHotter</name>
    </movie>
</movies>[/XML]


----------



## Strim (19. Jan 2014)

Super, danke.


----------

